# buckshot tree stands



## QuakerBoy

I own an older buckshot big shot tree stand and really like it.

I have recently noticed thay have come out with a stand called the equalizer that you can level once you are in the tree.

here's a link

http://www.buckshot-stands.com/PRODUCT.CFM?X=14


Anybody try this yet?


----------



## Cranium

Rich,
I own 2 of the older Bigshot's & absolutely love the stands & also the customer service from Buckshot....I needed some new inserts a month ago, called them up, had a very pleasant conversation, & they sent me 4 new ones at n/c.

The new equalizer looks like it is based upon the cable lock mounted on a big threaded rod that you turn to loosen or tighten...I like it..if I didn't have too many stands already I would probably buy one based upon the 10 years of usage from the Bigshot


----------



## QuakerBoy

Jeff, I am not totally sold on it yet 

The one thing I really like about the Big Shot is it has a bar (with teeth) that goes around the back of the tree rather than a coated cable.

Do you think the cable would tend to slip on a wet tree?


----------



## Agman

Had one for 2 years and loved it.  About 3 years ago it got up and walked off, Lock and all


----------



## matthewsman

*hold on to your stand*

I got an older buckshot stand.I drilled a hole in the insert bar that lines up with the next hole up from the one that you put the screw in and put a lock through it.Buckshot markets a lock for this purpose,when you put it in ,the shaft is not exsposed to be cut.There is a warning(or maybe a recall)about not adjustng the stand with anyweight on it.


----------



## marknga

I love my Buckshot "Cadillac". It is the most comfortable stand I have ever sat in. I have an older "Cadillac" and a newer model "Eldorado". Those are the only models I've tried. 

Mark


----------



## Bow Only

The Equalizer is junk.  Not to make anyone mad, it's just not what you want in a stand.  It's the worst sitting stand and the bottom leveler hits the tree on a sharp tapering tree.  Much better stands out there.


----------

